# Any recent GA Tech or Colorado School of Mines graduates?



## Road Guy (Feb 2, 2015)

My kid needs to interview (via email) a current or recent graduate of either GaTEch and or Colorado School of mines for a school project?

Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## csb (Feb 3, 2015)

If Dex wasn't so old, he could help you out.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## roadwreck (Feb 3, 2015)

We just hired a recent GT grad. He just graduated in December, is that recent enough?

He may be willing to participate. Send me some more details and I can ask him.

Just out of curiosity, why does it need to be a GT or School of Mines grad? That seems rather specific.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 3, 2015)

He has to do a research paper on how much college will cost, how much mom and dad will pay, etc. So he choose GT, Colorado School of Mines, and the Air Force Academy. I guess he has to conduct an email or phone interview with a current or recent student.. Kind of a good idea for a freshman to be honest. When we went over how (little) we have saved for all 3 kids to go to college I think his eyes sunk in... ,Sorry kid, this is the real world..

He takes after his great-grandfather (who went to GT) and not me, he wants to take a math class this summer so he can take Calculus in the Fall (Sophomore). He has all A's in school except a C in engrish. So that may make him an Engineer?

Any help would be appreciated if your new hire wouldn't mind doing it you can send me his email through PM?

Luckily he only has to do 2 out of the 3 schools he chose to research... finding someone attending the AFA would be tough..


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 3, 2015)

Sounds like our newbie is game. I'll PM you his email.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 3, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> He has all A's in school except a C in engrish. So that may make him an Engineer?




When I was a senior in HS, I rrrreally didn't want to take Comprehensive English 12. Didn't read any of the summer reading books, didn't want to be stuck writing multiple 10 page reports, etc. I did well enough on the ACT that I had been accepted to college over the summer between my Junior and Senior year so I had my dad call the college and ask them if I had to take and English classes. They said they didn't care as long as I took whatever I needed in order to graduate. I dropped the class and signed up for Home-Economics instead. Mom still has the apron I made for her in that class.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 3, 2015)

Two of the ladies I work with graduated from Mines. One just took her PE, the other graduated within the last 2 years.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 3, 2015)

Dex- Let me ask him if 2 years is close enough, it probably is. If you think they wouldn't mind answering a 15 year olds questions feel free to PM me their email address? or I can send you his&gt; thanks!


----------



## Dleg (Feb 4, 2015)

I work with a guy who got his Master's at Mines, but that was 15 years ago....

When I was in high school and applying for colleges in Colorado, I was contemplating whether to apply for Mines. I was working in the receiving section of a Target store with a current Mines engineering student at the time, unloading trucks, and his advice to me was that Mines was great, provided that I never wanted to meet a girl.

So I went to Colorado State.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 4, 2015)

^At least Mines is near a large city where women exist. My alma mater had no women within a 2 hour drive.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 4, 2015)

Frequent road trips to CU Boulder were made on weekends...


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 4, 2015)

Did the girls have hairy legs and armpits back then or is that just the current crop of students?

Ok so my kid somehow found a mines student!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 4, 2015)

And remember sex kills, go to ga Tech and live forever!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 4, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Ok so my kid *somehow* found a mines student!


Because we're ninja's and can never be found?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 4, 2015)

well for my 15 year old finding anything on his own is an achievement


----------



## ktulu (Feb 10, 2015)

I have a friend whose fiancee's sister graduated from the AFA less than 3 years ago.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 10, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> And remember sex kills, go to ga Tech and live forever!


har har har...

...the truth hurts.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 10, 2015)

I think he finally found some peoples!

thanks!


----------

